# Paying Road Tax (IUC)



## Etchy Boy

Hi guys,

I need to pay the IUC for my car by the end of the month but I'm not in Portugal for a while hence the multibanco method is out. It says on the document it can be paid via bank transfer and CTT but I havent been able to find a way of doing it with either of them (no bank details to transfer to, no option in CTT after logging in).

Can anybody guide me in the right direction?

Many thx


----------



## canoeman

Have you online access to your Tax number,if yes you can get payment details there, as you need the Entity Number, your personal reference number and amount, if not your only way is to ask someone in Portugal to do it for you at a Financas office.

If you can access then I can post how to do it


----------



## Etchy Boy

Hi Canoeman,

Yes I have access ... I've already printed off the document from financas with my reference number and amount. It's the next bit, I know all details I could possibly need, I just dont know how to make a payment.

Through my bank online I think is the only option, but then I need the sort code and account number of financas and to make sure it is done the right way.


----------



## siobhanwf

It's easy. 

If you have online access to your bank account.

PAGAMENTOS
PAGAMENTIS DE SERVIÇOS
ENTIDAE (on the printout from financials)
REFERENCIA again on printout
MONTANTE amount due MAKE SURE YOU USE A COMMA not full stop between euros and cents


----------



## canoeman

You *don't need* a sort code or A/c number because that is the Entidae/Entity number

My Portuguese Bank under payments has a drop down menu, 1 of options is payments to Financas all you need to do is enter the Entity number, Reference number and amount with a coom complete transaction and *SAVE & PRINT* receipt, keep copy of receipt with car docs and for a further 4 years


----------



## Etchy Boy

Thanks guys. My printout from financas doesnt have an ENTIDADE number on it ... only Referência para Pagamento.

Is there another way to find this?

Thx again


----------



## canoeman

Here you go Como pagar o IUC pela internet passo a passo - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação *your online banking should have a drop down menu for paying Financas in which case you don't need the Entidade number* just the reference and amount


----------



## Etchy Boy

Honestly dude I've gone through all angles. There's no dropdown with my bank, I need to input Entidade which is definitely not on the financas document. I'm clearly missing a trick here.


----------



## Etchy Boy

have emailed my bank for help, they can point me in the right direction.

thanks for the help


----------



## canoeman

What Portuguese bank are you with? on mine when you've logged in along Headings

In Portuguese Option is Pagamentos in that menu Estado Financas = Imposto
In English Option is Payments State Financas = Tax payments


----------



## Etchy Boy

I managed to find it in the end, it was hidden under a few options. Paid it using this approach, just waiting for the financas 'consulta' page to update so i know it's sorted. Went up quite a bit tho, €227 last yr, €250 this yr.

Later dude


----------



## canoeman

We've mislead you over Entidade sorry forgot that for any State payments like Tax or Social Security online, Multibanco or payshops & similar you have specific options to pay these, Entidade more for companies, only with my IMI bill arriving remembered


----------



## Etchy Boy

All's well that ends well my friend ... at least I've learned a few new things for the future


----------



## In 2 bikes

canoeman said:


> Here you go Como pagar o IUC pela internet passo a passo - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação *your online banking should have a drop down menu for paying Financas in which case you don't need the Entidade number* just the reference and amount


Was having a moment of qwerty pad bashing when, once again, the angels appeared and all was well again...thanks..


----------

